# Need a new grinder recommendations



## Biker (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi guys , long time lurker first time posting. I have a Cherub and Iberital mc2 grinder, looking to upgrade the grinder, any ideas ? Looking to spend up to £700 ish

Cheers Russ


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Do you want to single dose or have a hopper fed on-demand system? At that price you have a few good choices.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Any space limitations or aesthetic restrictions from your other half?


----------



## Biker (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi guys , I was thinking single dose and not massive if that helps

Cheers Russ


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Biker said:


> Hi guys , I was thinking single dose and not massive if that helps
> Cheers Russ


You've basically described the Niche at about £500.


----------



## Biker (Oct 23, 2019)

Cheers ashcroc , I have been looking at them for a while now , just wondering if there is a massive difference from my conical mc2 over flat burrs ?

Russ


----------



## Biker (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks for the input , Niche Zero being delivered tomorrow ??


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

It's an 'effing' praying mantis! ?

That I love ?


----------



## Biker (Oct 23, 2019)

Can't wait ??, another variable dealt with.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey, Biker in Gloucester! I'm also a biker in Gloucester. Do I know you?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Biker said:


> Cheers ashcroc , I have been looking at them for a while now , just wondering if there is a massive difference from my conical mc2 over flat burrs ?
> 
> Russ


 Let us know how you find it compared to the Iberital MC2.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Seems like there's a lot of bikers on this forum? ?

Makes a change from being the odd one out in a group of people non bike related. ?

Guess it makes sense as bikers now have to find other drinks apart from Beer and we want decent drinks!

Gone are the days of piss ups on the ride out. ?


----------



## Biker (Oct 23, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Let us know how you find it compared to the Iberital MC2.


 Will do?


----------



## Biker (Oct 23, 2019)

-Mac said:


> Hey, Biker in Gloucester! I'm also a biker in Gloucester. Do I know you?


 Not sure , I'm a rough assed builder ?? from Tuffley.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Maybe not then, but I'm next door in Kingsway if you want to meet to talk coffee or bikes at any point


----------



## Biker (Oct 23, 2019)

?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Biker (Oct 23, 2019)

Evening guys , so , I plumped for the niche zero ??, ordered last Sunday delivered on Tuesday. What a difference in quality of grind, espresso shot , wet puck ,taste ,the whole shebang. Loving the versatility and ease of use. Quality from the off ?. No problems in recommending to others.

Russ


----------

